# Strong Glue for Auto Trim???



## Myrod (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi, There is a black, slightly flexible, plastic piece that is used on the outside trim on a 2009 Ford F-150. I think it is also used in the grille of my truck, but not positive of that. I'm not sure exactly what kind of plastic it is. It is not the hard plastic that is used on most auto bumpers. The piece I need to repair is called a "bumper step pad cover" and goes across the top of the rear bumper from one side to the other and is also where the license plate is located, and also the "step" part of the bumper. It could be polypropylene plastic, but not sure. I have tried several glues that DID NOT work. One said that if the "activator", when applied, did not melt the plastic, it would not work,,,,,,,,,,,,and it didn't. DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT KIND OF PLASTIC THIS MIGHT BE, and what brand and type of glue would mend it? Thank You!:vs_worry:


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

Did you try the new UV glue pens? I've used it to fix a few plastic pieces that I didn't think would work.


----------



## Myrod (Dec 10, 2014)

No I haven't,,,,but I will "check it out"! Thanks!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

While it is not auto trim adhesive.


I have had great success using PL construction adhesive to glue things together that was thought impossible.

Just remember to use sparingly , and clean up any squeeze out before it cures.



have you tried any auto trim adhesives from your local auto parts store?



ED


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://3mcollision.com/3m-plastic-emblem-and-trim-adhesive-03601.html


----------



## Myrod (Dec 10, 2014)

No, checked this out, don't think it would work. I'm not trying to glue the part "to the truck" (this would probably work for that), but glue a couple spots where it's cracked,,,,,,and also to glue a couple tabs (that attach the piece to the truck). In other words, I'd be gluing two parts, of the same materail (some kind of plastic) back together. Don't know if that makes sense or not.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I will suggest to forget about gluing it together, get a replacement part from the dealer / or aftermarket supplier.

and have new/old parts again.



ED


----------

